# Movement



## mrphil (Nov 22, 2004)

Whizz.  
*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 22, 2004)

Eww, this picture makes me feel dizzy and pukey!!  I like it though, how everything is moving even the passers by but then there is this one person not moving and the bottom of the ride doesn't appear to be moving.............


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 22, 2004)

Would this fit under Movement or Speed?

*Link gone *


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Awesome drumming shot. Almost looks.. robotic? Makes me think of Kraftwerk, though they use digital drums.

Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## mrphil (Nov 24, 2004)

Love the drumming shot, has some great energy to it. Makes me think of animal from the muppets.


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 27, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin (Nov 27, 2004)

My only comment is that you need to clean up your desktop 

By comparison :

*Link gone *


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 27, 2004)

My desktop is actually cleaner than that. The picture is of my friend's computer.


----------



## jadin (Nov 27, 2004)

Tell them all those icons are eating up their ram.


----------



## Mo (Nov 28, 2004)

My favorite in terms of movement: Over 200km/h in a bullet train! An the background is moderately sharp, too.

*Link gone *


----------



## Picksure (Nov 28, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## eggy900 (Nov 28, 2004)

if we're going fire movement

*Link gone *


----------



## chloey (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## fzfile (Dec 5, 2004)

This was a bungled shot ..... but I like it.

*Link gone *

-mike


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Sergiozal (Apr 29, 2005)

Biking back home
*Link gone *


----------



## axom (May 12, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## .zhero: (Jun 5, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## simnine (Jun 10, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## Armstror (Jun 10, 2005)

*Movement:*

*Link gone *

*Movement Stopped:*

*Link gone *


----------



## hempiphiliac (Jun 28, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## frisk (Jul 2, 2005)

Impala running 

*Link gone *


----------



## DjBooduh2o9 (Jul 4, 2005)

:blushing: How about a Gif? 
*Link gone *
Here is a pic i took of my bro driving my car.
*Link gone *


----------



## Joerocket (Jul 7, 2005)

Only a couple of peoples pics showed up on my screen, I don't know whats wrong with it. From the ones I did see, these look appropriate.

Chords







Strumming





Sorry they're so blurry, it was dark and I didn't have a tripod.


----------



## codex0 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## JEFFB (Jul 14, 2005)

Heres mine


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2005)

At the International Folklore Festival in the neighbouring town, seen and photographed yesterday night:

*Link gone *
(Dancers from Taiwan)

*Link gone *
(Dancers from Italy)

*Link gone *
(Dancer from Ile de la Réunion)


----------



## scoob (Jul 17, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 18, 2005)

If you look closely the lion is dragging a cub underneath it which has hold of a peice of meat. They were fighting over it. Not a fair fight i must say!!


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 20, 2005)

It's not great, but it's still an attempt.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## rylos (Jul 21, 2006)

*Link gone *

Right after sundown, backlit, slow shutter speed, fill flash, camera movement. Turns a carnival ride into surreality.

I was surprised at how my grandson came out so sharp, while everything else (including the bar he's holding) ended up ethereal.


----------



## birdstrike (Oct 20, 2006)

Fleet Week San Francisco, 2006

*Link gone *


----------



## CopenKagan (Nov 2, 2006)

*Link gone *


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2010)

Person ON ICE!!!
Ah. Nice and COOL.
A dream!


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks... It was from a series that was just a bunch of snapshots during a regular non-eventful shopping trip.  I forgot to check my shutter setting and took a few snaps but later marked them to be discarded.  This one caught my eye... funny how that happens.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2010)

Found one or two that fit the theme:

Northern-Ireland, August 2009:






Belly dancer at Halayhan, Turkey March 2010:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2010)

Love the dancer Corinna.

I can't find any really good images to contribute, but here's one that might pass the smell test. (self portrait)


----------



## Rekd (Jul 17, 2010)

E-Motion






^^^ :mrgreen:


----------



## Rekd (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's another Motion shot. 

This is my 5 yr old son. I call him Lil Bump. He doesn't need a pool to do a cannon-ball.


----------

